# Ruckeln der 3d animation



## Sacki (15. Dezember 2003)

hi,
ich habe ein Problem, immer wenn ich in einer 2d/3d Anwendung bin (Spiele) dann ruckelt es. ich habe es mit 2 grafikkarten getestet meine Aktuelle etwa mehr (ATI Radeon 9800p) es ist immer so ein "zucken" ein ganz kurzes und dann gehts weiter aber die FTS sinken nciht als wenn der ganze PC kurz stehen bleibt  kann mir wer helfen was kann man da machen ?

System:

P4 2,5 GHZ
1GB GEIL ram
120 GB
ATI Radeon 9800p
Catalyst 3.9

hab auch schon Fastwrite und asyncrones schreiben des AGP bus versucht und so aber es "zuckt" einfach immer 

mfg. Sacki


----------



## Tim C. (15. Dezember 2003)

Hast du die Chipsatztreiber deines Mainboards installiert und neuestes DirectX drauf ?


----------



## Sacki (16. Dezember 2003)

ja alles installiert :/ aber das hatte ich so gut wie schon immer egal welche karte oder rechner mal mwhe mal weniger . immer dieses Eklige zucken was mit aber in den FPS nicht angezeigt wird :/


----------



## blubber (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

das Zucken hängt auch nicht mit der Leistung zusammen. Hatte genau das gleiche Problem mal mit einer Voodoo2 Karte. Einfach verschiedene Grakatreiber ausprobieren, wenn du Glück hast verschwindet es. 
Es ist schon eine Weile her, aber ich glaube, ich hab mir damals eine neue Voodoo2 Karte eines anderen Herstellers gekauft, weil ich das Zucken nicht weg bekam  

bye


----------



## Sacki (19. Dezember 2003)

mh is das ein **** aber danke für den tipp ick werde mich ransetzen und bissel installen 

PS: Frohe weihnachten ^^


----------

